# G0390 & 99291



## jamee2882

If a patient has been seen in Er Trauma less then 30 min and the hospital claim has a G0390 on it but no 99291.What can be done. The G0390 requires the 99291 does the charge roll into the other ER charge? It won't get paid if rolled into 99285/99284 due to Medicare charge is not a HCPC. The G0390 is a decent dollar amounts!!!! 
I was told take off G0390 but that don't work you have to have it for the Rev682 charge line and hcpc is required correct to send off? How should this claim be submitted in this case? Do I put a Gz on the G0390 it was trauma.
G0390 listed for Trauma how do I go about billing it now?


----------



## grahamki

First I would query my ER physician to see if this was an actual trauma patient.  The G0390 can ONLY be used with the 99291.  If your physician seen the patient and didn't document the Critical Care time of 30 minutes or more then you would have to go to the 9928? codes and the G0390 would have to be taken off.  I know that the 9928? numbers do not pay as well as the 99291 and the G0390 but you have to have the physician to correctly put in the CC time.  Hope this helps.


----------

